# Όπου γης και πατρίς = Home is where I hang my hat | Home is where I lay my head (to sleep / at night) | (Lat.) ubi bene ibi patria



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Εκτός από το «Όπου γάμος και χαρά η Βασίλω πρώτη», υπάρχει και το «Όπου γης και πατρίς».

Μαζεύω αποδώ κι αποκεί:

*όπου γης και πατρίς* θεωρεί κανείς πατρίδα του τον τόπο στον οποίο περνά καλά (ΛΝΕΓ)

*όπου γης και πατρίς*, για κπ. που πιστεύει ότι οι συνθήκες της ζωής καθορίζουν την έννοια της πατρίδας και όχι ο γεωγραφικός χώρος. (ΛΚΝ)

Η κοσμοπολίτικη αυτή φράση, που θέλει να πει πως ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να ζήσει σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της γης και να αγαπήσει το ίδιο τον καινούριο τόπο που εγκαταστάθηκε, προέρχεται από ένα στίχο του Λατίνου ποιητή Πακουβίου, αναφέρεται δε στον Κικέρωνα. Η αρχική όμως διατύπωση της έκφρασης (όπως την αναφέρει και ο Κικέρωνας) είναι η εξής: «Όπου καλώς, εκεί η πατρίς», και σημαίνει ότι πατρίδα για κάθε άνθρωπο είναι ο τόπος εκείνος στον οποίο περνάει καλά. (Νατσούλης, _Λέξεις και φράσεις παροιμιώδεις_) 

*Ubi panis ibi patria* is a Latin expression meaning "Where there is bread, there is (my) country" (or home, or homeland). According to J. Hector St. John de Crèvecœur in "What is an American", the third of his _Letters from an American Farmer_, this is the motto of all emigrants/immigrants. It is not clear whether this is from Crèvecœur's quill or somebody else's.
In any case, it is reminiscent in its form of another motto that may have served as a model, *Ubi bene ibi patria* ("Where I am at ease, there is (my) country"; lit. where good, there fatherland), used by those who put their well-being above patriotism. This latter expression in turn reminds of a verse (Teucer, fr. 291) of the Roman tragic poet Marcus Pacuvius (ca. 220-130 BC) quoted by Cicero (106 BC – 43 BC): *Patria est ubicumque est bene* (45 BC, Tusculanae Disputationes, V, 37, 108 , V, 37, 108).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubi_panis_ibi_patria

You'd say that home is where my love is at
I say that *home is where I hang my hat*...
(Johnny Cash)


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2012)

...
After Johnny hanged that hat, Tom said:

Anywhere I lay my head, I will call my home. 






And I second that; look to the left.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2012)

Τς, τς, τς, όλοι με το νου στη σοβαρή μουσική...







P.S. (nickel):
"*Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Home)*" is a song written by Marvin Gaye, Barrett Strong and Norman Whitfield, and first recorded by Gaye in 1962. Years later, Paul Young's version of the song was a UK No. 1 single for three weeks in July 1983.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wherever_I_Lay_My_Hat_(That's_My_Home)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2012)

Για τους αεροπόρους υπάρχει και β' μέρος:
Όπου γης και πατρίς — εξαιρείται η Ανδραβίς. :)
Το νόημα σχετίζεται με το τι κολαστήριο ήταν παλιότερα η δεκαεφτά (κυρίως λόγω της 339).


----------



## panadeli (Jan 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> *όπου γης και πατρίς* θεωρεί κανείς πατρίδα του τον τόπο στον οποίο περνά καλά (ΛΝΕΓ)



Νομίζω ότι αυτό αποδίδεται και με το _Home is where the heart is._

Από το freedictionary:
Home is where the heart is.
Something that you say which means that your true home is with the person or in the place that you love most. 
_I don't mind moving round the world with Chris. Home is where the heart is._


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τς, τς, τς, όλοι με το νου στη σοβαρή μουσική...
> 
> P.S. (nickel):
> "*Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Home)*" is a song written by Marvin Gaye, Barrett Strong and Norman Whitfield, and first recorded by Gaye in 1962. Years later, Paul Young's version of the song was a UK No. 1 single for three weeks in July 1983.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wherever_I_Lay_My_Hat_(That's_My_Home)



Καλά. Μπορεί όμως ο Νέος να 'ταν κάποτε ωραίος (τουλάχιστον έτσι λέγανε οι δεσποσύνες τότε· εμένα ποτέ δε μ' άρεσε, ούτε μουσικώς ούτε φατσικώς ούτε στυλιστικώς), αλλά, όπως και να το κάνουμε, ο παλιός είν' αλλιώς. If only he hadn't lost it near the end and hadn't given _his_ old man that gun.


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτό αποδίδεται και με το _Home is where the heart is. _[...]



Μα, τι γίνεται σήμερα σ' αυτό το νήμα; Δεν σας προλαβαίνω πια! Τραγουδόνημα το κάναμε, αμέρικαν μπαρ. Πλάκα κάνετε; 
Εγώ ναι. :)

Home is where the heart is - Elvis Presley 






Από την άλλη πλευρά ...


----------



## cougr (Jan 27, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτό αποδίδεται και με το _Home is where the heart is._



Όχι ακριβώς. Η έκφραση _*Home is where the heart is*_ συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για να εκφράσει τον πόθο και την νοσταλγία που αισθάνεται κανείς για κάπου που ζούσε κάποτε ή για τον τόπο της καταγωγής του και την επιθυμία της επιστροφής σε αυτό το μέρος.

Π.χ. Living here has been been absolutely fantastic but at the end of the day, home is where the heart is, so we've decided that we'll be moving back to Florida early next year.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 11, 2012)

Bull's eye! Λίγος Waits, λίγος Cash και την έφτιαξα την παραλλαγή μου του "όπου γης και πατρίς". Αποσύρομαι ευγνωμονούσα... (μήνες μετά)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Είναι διασκεδαστική η παραφθορά «όπου ζεις και πατρίς». :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

Στα κρητικά είναι αυτό;


----------



## bpbp (Nov 22, 2016)

'Οπως και:

Αφού πατρίδα μου
με ξεριζώνεις
πατρίδα είναι
όπου στεριώνεις.


----------

